# Handmade furry ears and tails, cruelty free faux fur



## pinballscavenge (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1845382/

These ears can be custom made in different colors and shapes too.

Wolf tails, fox tails, Squirrel, Coon, Hyena, Cat... Many colors from dark purple to bright yellow to red to black. Tail prices range from $20-35 dollars depending on fur and style.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1844934/


----------



## haynari (Jan 19, 2009)

i would love some fox ears in the normal fox color. I will have to post a pic of my tail cause i want them to match. i have no idea how to orderthem though so  but i would love some so if u can tell me how to order them i will. :3


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

those look fantastic! =D


----------

